# Manchester shootings - Dale Cregan



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

How long do we reckon before the media start blaming steroids/bodybuilding for this terrible event?

Saw this picture in the papers this morning:



Not sure if theres a thread already but I couldnt find one on the search.

Anyway not taking anything away from what happened it was terrible. But I think its the fact he was clearly a cvnt not anything to do with the bb'ing lifestyle. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

He is part of the absolute scum of our society


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

Chops his feet off


----------



## kelvinspear86 (Sep 9, 2012)

Sharpiedj said:


> Chops his feet off


no chop of his hands then give him Viagra every day for the rest of his life...........

sorry im in a strange mood today and loving it 

but on a more serious note the media always look for the simplest stuff to blame they will blame his life style and his use of steroids its just how they work and 90% of people out there believe what **** these media lot keeps saying its crap


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

he doesnt look like he follows a bodybuilders lifestyle so why would they blame steroids?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

what happened to his eye


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Sambuca said:


> what happened to his eye


he raped a girl in thailand, so a copper took his eye out with a knuckle duster.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

andysutils said:


> he raped a girl in thailand, so a copper took his eye out with a knuckle duster.


Is that true?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Is that true?


yes


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

good justice! he will be locked up forever probably but still not justice for what he did to those two


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> Is that true?


you'd be very surprised just how well connected the women are over there, there not the sort or women you wanna get on the wrong side of.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

so why did a big bloke like him not just thump those poor women....why shoot them dead?


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

justin case said:


> so why did a big bloke like him not just thump those poor women....why shoot them dead?


Coward


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

ive heard theres already been a facebook page set up hailling him as a hero..something needs to be done about the people who set up pages like this


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

justin case said:


> so why did a big bloke like him not just thump those poor women....why shoot them dead?


question should be .... Why do anything in the first place


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Am I missing something he does not look that big at all ?

scum mofo


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

You are always get the odd lunatic like this but the reason we have this gang culture and complete lack of respect for anything or anyone is their complete lack of fear of the authorities, there is no punishment nowadays so what apart from each other should they fear?


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

That pic isn't Cregan, it's one of the guys he shot.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

mrbez said:


> That pic isn't Cregan, it's one of the guys he shot.


Yeah its the guy he shot in the pub


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm from hattersley where it happened, that pic isn't sale cregan it's the lad from droylesden who he shot in a pub, dale cregan is a one eyed ****, besides the point steroids might make people a little angrier at times but they don't make them Calculated grenade and gun armed psychopaths


----------



## AaronBurns (Aug 5, 2012)

The guy from Liverpool who made that 'Dale Cregan legend' page on facebook has been arrested this morning, the utter gimp haha


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

death penalty! He needs to die bad!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahh I thought this was the guy, because it says "Cregan was arrested for the murder of a police officer" under the photo here

http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2012/09/18/two-police-officers-shot-in-manchester-david-short-dale-cregan_n_1892773.html

Just the pose immediately made me think they're going to blame this on steroids/bodybuilding rather than than the fact he was a nutter, like they said with anders breivik.

But if its not him then I just started a pointless thread! :whistling:


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

haha well it lived longer than a page! I think people need to get their anger out about this..

I do think its sick people worship men like this


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

its not like hes muscled up tho isit. i dont think steroids when i look at him


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> ive heard theres already been a facebook page set up hailling him as a hero..something needs to be done about the people who set up pages like this


Something has been done... i saw they were arrested for it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> its not like hes muscled up tho isit. i dont think steroids when i look at him


what and anders breivik and raul moat were?





I wasnt saying I think he looks like he's on steroids, just that the media ALWAYS jump on stuff like this. You have a biased opinion being on a forum seeing pictures of people on gear all the time. The average joe has no idea and will believe anything, I remember reading about roger federer's 'massive biceps' in a paper :lol:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

The f*cking media will at some point blame the dinosaurs dying out on steroids, global warming on steroids, the rise in child obesity on steroids and the fact that a large asteroid that's on a collision course with earth that will wipe out humanity and earth is because of steroids, lol.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

guarantee there will be something about steroids in there, if your bigger than your average fat guy your a crazed roidhead who only kills because you were on roids


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> ive heard theres already been a facebook page set up hailling him as a hero..something needs to be done about the people who set up pages like this


I remember a similar phenomenon with Raoul Moat.... 300,000 fans.... Quite despicable...


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

mrbez said:


> That pic isn't Cregan, it's one of the guys he shot.


the guy in the picture is mark short.


----------

